# Recommendations for a large format dye sublimation printer that actually works?



## davidrafal (Jan 17, 2017)

Anyone know of a large format dye sublimation printer that actually works? Or, a CIS system that actually works with the Epson wf7110?

I am using the epson wf7110 with the cobra cis system. Out of the box, I got the "Ink cartridge not recognized" which sticks you in a loop that will not allow printing. It took me a month to resolve and then came right back. At the moment it takes me about 20 min of trouble-shooting to print a single page (that is assuming that it prints at all).
Within the year I have had to replace the combo chip 3 times and I replaced the printer assuming that a firmware update was my problem.
I did my research and thought the wf7110 was a great and economical solution, not knowing the trouble I would encounter.

Your help will be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

davidrafal said:


> Anyone know of a large format dye sublimation printer that actually works? Or, a CIS system that actually works with the Epson wf7110?
> 
> I am using the epson wf7110 with the cobra cis system. Out of the box, I got the "Ink cartridge not recognized" which sticks you in a loop that will not allow printing. It took me a month to resolve and then came right back. At the moment it takes me about 20 min of trouble-shooting to print a single page (that is assuming that it prints at all).
> Within the year I have had to replace the combo chip 3 times and I replaced the printer assuming that a firmware update was my problem.
> ...


*Been there, done that! *

I have a WF-1100 and a WF-7610 and using them for paperweight now. In my opinion, the most reliable way of printing with sublimation ink is if you buy a "real" sublimation printer, for at least two reasons: 


You don't have to work against the printer manufacturer, don't have to "outsmart" the EPSON engineers by using cheap, third party sublimation ink.


All the materials coming into connection with the sublimation ink are checked whether they are compatible with each other.
*The first* *one *guarantees that you will never have "unrecognized cartridges" and other software tricks and error messages that were intentionally built in for defending the printer manufacturer's interests and to frustrate you as much as possible. (As I see, in your and my case, they were pretty successful.)

*The second* *one *guarantees that the printer won't have special issues caused by the sublimation ink in a system which wasn't built for that.

So, if you want to stay on the safest side, buy a "real" sublimation printer, like an EPSON SureColor F6200 or a Roland TexArt RT-6400, but of course there are others on the market. Unfortunately all of these printers are pretty expensive.

If your budget (or business model) won't allow you to buy a "real" sublimation printer, the less expensive - but still wide format - solution is the EPSON SC-T3270. This is NOT a real dye-sub printer but it works with the dye-sub ink. This is what we have here since last March (I think) and it works perfectly since then. The price is much-much lower than the real sublimation printer's and you can enjoy all the good features of a wide format printer. Features, that you couldn't have in the desktop category, like unattended printing, 24" or even wider roll paper, tacky paper option, built in paper cutter, original ink cartridges (no CIS, no refills, free and good color profiles, or sometimes even RIP software, etc.). But because this T3270 is NOT a real sublimation printer, my EPSON technician friend says that the (Sawgrass) ink will "eat up" the dampers and sometimes (but very rarely) even the heads. So, I am waiting for this, but even if it happens, the repair is relatively easy. You have to replace the dampers or the whole damper assembly ($150). It takes about 45 minutes.

In our case, this was a calculated risk, because I was fed up with the hassles of the desktop sublimation world. Printing with wide format is much-much more convenient, it isn't more expensive than the desktop printing. The only two "frogs you have to swallow" are the price difference between the desktop and the wide format printer - which is a one time expense of about $2K - and the Sword of Damocles situation about the potential printer malfunction.

For us still it was a no brainer; the printer returned the whole investment within a month (!). Of course our next printer will be a real sublimation printer if this one gives up the ghost, but it looks like (s)he is still going strong...


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

I have the 7110 with the Cobra CIS and when it simply will not recognize the cartridges I just insert the original Epson cartridges. Once it goes through the routine then I reinsert the CIS cartridges. Then it's good for months. The only other problem is that you need to print every day or two or run a nozzle check, if not it tends to clog. Before this I had the 7010 which to me was a much better printer all the way around. Used it for almost 5 years and never had to do more than an occasional head cleaning after setting for a week and very few unrecognized cartridge errors. But Epson keeps learning new ways to make life difficult.


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

mimaki hands down


----------



## Techamongous (Aug 18, 2014)

API

What inks and papers are you using with the Sure Color T series? Any special profiles? I am looking at going this route??

I was under the impression you need refillable cartridges and a new chip with every refill?

I currently am using Beaver XPHR paper and Cobra inks on a 1430.


----------

